# Options



## Laz1 (Aug 7, 2016)

am looking for urgent help I have one child and would love another one . I have had blood tests and I have found out that I have low progestrone I am 39. 
The NHS doctors will no longer help me as I have a child already. 
I want to find somewhere where I can discuss my options.i am worried that private clinics will say ivf straight away just to get the money ( which we can't afford ) 
Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do or where to go to get some help and advice. 
Anyway in Surrey. West Sussex or surrounding areas .

Thanks
Laz1,


----------

